# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Looking for 3D modeller to make a character come to life.

## invalidsnowman

Im hoping to have a baby groot from the guardians of the galaxy movie ^_^

If interested, please email invalidsnowman@gmail.com.

----------


## Geoff

I can model on request, but instead of me emailing you, you can email me at solidtrek@gmail.com

The reason I am not emailing you is because I have responded to so many of these requests on here, where people log on, make a request and never come back. So, if you are interested, email me and a baby groot will be yours.

----------


## tomasla

> I can model on request, but instead of me emailing you, you can email me at solidtrek@gmail.com
> 
> The reason I am not emailing you is because I have responded to so many of these requests on here, where people log on, make a request and never come back. So, if you are interested, email me and a baby groot will be yours.


so from your experience, you think this is a bad place to try to land a freelance gig??? do you recommend some other place to try to make a dollar?

----------


## Geoff

> so from your experience, you think this is a bad place to try to land a freelance gig??? do you recommend some other place to try to make a dollar?


It depends on what you do,  I actually got so many jobs I had to take my Ebay store offline because I simply couldn't fulfill requests in promised time frames. It all depends if you have a portfolio or not., most of my work is from people seeing movie based stuff and wanting props or statues.

----------


## repman

> so from your experience, you think this is a bad place to try to land a freelance gig??? do you recommend some other place to try to make a dollar?


I have used design99.com before to design me 3d models of bespoke action figures for 3d printing, as a designer you could register with them and bid to get work from around the world.

----------


## invalidsnowman

> I can model on request, but instead of me emailing you, you can email me at solidtrek@gmail.com
> 
> The reason I am not emailing you is because I have responded to so many of these requests on here, where people log on, make a request and never come back. So, if you are interested, email me and a baby groot will be yours.


Hey Geoff, I've emailed you. But I still havn't heard back from you.

So this is a kind of [bump] in case you're on the forums more than email.

----------


## BhushanArekar

> I have used design99.com before to design me 3d models of bespoke action figures for 3d printing, as a designer you could register with them and bid to get work from around the world.


repman:design99.com not working...is it a right link?Could you please provide me that site link or similar one?

----------


## Geoff

> Hey Geoff, I've emailed you. But I still havn't heard back from you.
> 
> So this is a kind of [bump] in case you're on the forums more than email.


Sorry, rough week..

Absolute truth, my new job is a nightmare from hell. 
Never work in a bank, I warn you all... they will eat your soul.

I did see your email, and during my reply , was taken into the office for a stern talking to about using my phone at work.

Now, this wouldn't seem all that odd, but the fact I work in IT makes not using my phone at work a little well, BLOODY STUPID!

So as of tomorrow morning, I am handing in my notice and will be back modelling shortly.  I would rather earn an inconsistent income doing something I love than earning a regular wage doing something that makes me want to kill myself. :/

----------

